# Wisley Airfield - Dec 2010



## cardiffrail (Dec 16, 2010)

Wisley airfield is located to the east of the A3, just south of the M25. It was constructed in 1944 as a testing site for Vicker's aircraft factory (based then at Brooklands) for some of their larger aircraft. It later saw service for some of the V Bomber testing. The airfield closed in 1972 and all buildings were demolished in 1980. What remains is the single 1.18 mile runway and the apron area at the northwest. Although there is not an enormous amount to look at, it is a site that is in need of documenting, as there are plans to build a waste sorting and treatment station at the site. 

This year, part of the site was used for filming the upcoming movie War Horse, set in the First World War. Some of the banking put up to hide the background has been left, along with a few fake artillery shells - which are made from carved builder's foam, painted dark grey. 

Apron area






Taxiway stop line





Main runway










The centreline remains - just





The landing touchdown markers





Faded 'piano key' runway end markings





Faded runway numbers





Back down to the dispersal - there is quite en elevation drop from the runway to the apron area





Former runners for the hangar doors


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 16, 2010)

I went here during the summer and was amazed at the inclines from the apron to the runway. It would have needed a fair bit of throttle to get a VC10 up these. One of the members at AiX informed me that a Valiant bomber ran away down one of the inclines due to brake failure. A fair bit of damage was caused in the incident.


----------



## cardiffrail (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd guess that might be one of the reasons (aside proximity to Heathrow / Gatwick) that no subsequent aviation use was found for the site.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 17, 2010)

I think it was more being under the Heathrow terminal maneuvoring area (TMA) that sealed its fate. Also the decline of the UK aerospace industry would have had an impact I suspect. Odd thing is that there is not that much history out there regarding Wisley that I can find.


----------



## podman (Dec 17, 2010)

found a good arial shot of Wisley post demolition of the buildings on a airfix forum of all places if interested

wisley http://airfixtributeforum.myfastforum.org/archive/vulcan-at-wisley__o_t__t_12907.html


----------

